# Albino gator



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok just nicked this pic from my Daytona trip pics so its for all you people that didnt see it ENJOY: victory:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I must of seen another post you made as I've seen this somewhere else.....
It looks like an alabaster statue....... Like it's not real...(I presume it is real) Very cool...


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

wow, how much they cost?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Lots :lol2:
Around $650 per inch


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Id love to see some set ups for the adults etc.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Greg talks a lot bout the project, about half way through this episode of reptile radio
Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats insane looking, if only they stayed hatchling size all their lives, What is the smallest crocadillian you can get in the hobby. Spectacled caiman?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

That is absolutely stunning! Someone give me the money for a DWA license and that. I reckon it would cost about $100,000?


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> Thats insane looking, if only they stayed hatchling size all their lives, What is the smallest crocadillian you can get in the hobby. Spectacled caiman?


 
speccys aint that small tbh, smallest in the hobby are prob dwarf curviers and chinese aligators


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

how big do these get? I don't know much about DWA's


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

snakewispera snr said:


> I must of seen another post you made as I've seen this somewhere else.....
> It looks like an alabaster statue....... Like it's not real...(I presume it is real) Very cool...


Yep trust me very real i stroked it and it woke up very very real:lol2:



Ceratophrys said:


> wow, how much they cost?


Wouldnt tell me but dont bother taking a hammer to you piggy bank just yet me thinks:lol2:



hogboy said:


> Lots :lol2:
> Around $650 per inch


or mm:lol2:



Ceratophrys said:


> Id love to see some set ups for the adults etc.


Belongs to Joe Graziani he has M/f



hogboy said:


> Greg talks a lot bout the project, about half way through this episode of reptile radio
> Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio


Joe Grazianis



alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> Thats insane looking, if only they stayed hatchling size all their lives, What is the smallest crocadillian you can get in the hobby. Spectacled caiman?


I'd say cuvier



repkid said:


> That is absolutely stunning! Someone give me the money for a DWA license and that. I reckon it would cost about $100,000?


If ya get 1 gotta share it with me i found it:whistling2:finders keepers but i am willing to share: victory:



Dirtydozen said:


> speccys aint that small tbh, smallest in the hobby are prob dwarf curviers and chinese aligators


Yeah what he said (I concur)



alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> how big do these get? I don't know much about DWA's


Not small


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So much for Camoflauge lol

:devil:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> So much for Camoflauge lol
> 
> :devil:


:lol2: Dosent exactly blend in !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I remember seeing one of these for sale a while ago and it was very very expensive.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I remember seeing one of these for sale a while ago and it was very very expensive.


Doubt it was in this country, was it mate ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na it was from a US site.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I seen a pair of them going for 100,000$


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

that is totally gorgeous!!!...
thats is no more words...stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Its lovely, but how comes its not trying to eat the hand of the one holding it? I thought they couldn't be tamed!!:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I knew someone with a relatively calm captive alligator - the gator had one room to himself, where HIS rules applied. If the door was open and the gator came out, he changed behaviour - and the owner's rules applied. I saw a few photos of the gator being handled, and he looked to be around eight feet long; apparently, if treated with respect (and you have the space), American Alligators make very nice captive crocodilians.

Shame that the owner had been keeping him illegally within the city limits of a city that didn't allow crocodilians to be kept as pets; the animal control took the gator away and it died of substandard care while in their custody (as the owner took them to court and moved out of city limits to try to get him back...)


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice man..


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

That is a stunning creature! My b'day soon people (hint hint lol)


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

i love albino crocodilians!!! thats a gorgeous one, if only my bathtub could take it haha lol!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I would love one of those


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

rybuzz said:


> Nice *man*..


Nope, its an alligator.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

mujician said:


> nope, its an alligator.



lmfao


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

AWWWWWWW i want one. wish i had the space and the money for the licence etc.
Ive wanted a croc for years


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice i better keep dreaming, im a bit concered by the girl in the background laying on the floor looks like she has seen a ghost or been bitten by somethin venomus :whistling2:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Just me or does that think look as high as a kite.

Are these result of breeding projects, or naturally found in the while?

Looks like white chocolate!


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

More photos from daytona!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks unreal , what an animal :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Joshuashaw said:


> More photos from daytona!


Look closer to the bottom of the first page


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/176852-my-trip-daytona-plus-other.html


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Joshuashaw said:


> Just me or does that think look as high as a kite.
> 
> Are these result of breeding projects, or naturally found in the while?
> 
> Looks like white chocolate!


Drugged up? Come on its a rep show think they have a little more respect for reps than most of us put together.

And yes probably breeding project.But yes i imagine if you looked realy hard u could find 1 after a while:lol2:


----------

